# Sitka Kelvin Lite Jacket



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Anyone have one of these? If so, what are your thoughts and opinions?

The one I am talking about has 80gm Primaloft and an attached hood. Sometimes I see it called the Kelvin Lite Hoody (don't know if that's the same thing or not).

I'm looking at getting one to use as my fair weather hunting jacket outer layer with an orange vest on top of course (think typical early rifle Elk Hunting or warm GS Deer Hunt). I'd likely wear a base layer and a T-Shirt underneath or possibly a fleece if necessary. 

I already have a very nice heavy coat for cold ATV rides, etc.


----------

